# Easton acquires Delta/McKenzie



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hopefully they will make them like they use to. Do away with some plastic legs would be a good start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder if they have their eye on taking over the 3D game like they have the NFAA. The NFAA is basically a subsidiary of Easton and has been for some years.

I REALLY hope Easton forces Delta/McKenzie to manufacture higher quality products. Taking Rhinehart foam and pouring it into Mckenzie molds would be a good start. Split Delta and McKenzie. McKenzie products had a good reputation at one time and Delta was known for inexpensive stuff with corresponding quality. McKenzies "brand" has spiraled down since being Deltatized!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

This definitely means Easton (Hoyt) have a lot more skin in the ASA game all of the sudden. I want to say that's a good thing but I'm not sure.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This really isn't something new.....just saying


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> This really isn't something new.....just saying


You're right. I'm asleep at the wheel this morning. I think I've been hearing this for a while but I don't know that I've seen it in print. When did it actually happen? I wonder why the press release now....


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

wondering if they are still sponsors of the IBO


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Easton has been a silent partner since Delta bought McKenzie. They have been running it for the last three years.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Three years is about how long the target quality had nose dived to the trash that Delta puts out now. I don't foresee any change in the targets until the shooters stop supporting Delta/Mc.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3rdplace said:


> Easton has been a silent partner since Delta bought McKenzie. They have been running it for the last three years.


Which means Easton has been a party to the deteriorating McKenzie targets!!! Easton was in on the decision to lower McKenzie to Delta standards rather than raising Delta to the level of McKenzie. Explains why the ASA has been silent about the crap targets they've been receiving!! It's one thing to push Delta aside and entirely different thing to be critical of Easton!

Think about it..... The ASA has been receiving and setting up targets that have been going down hill for a couple of years and they have been mum the whole time. Which must mean they are OK with what they are setting up for their customers! 

There is no way the ASA has even been considering Rhineharts and really never can. It would be suicide to piss off Easton................ 

I guess we have to resign ourselves to shooting McJunks at ASA tournaments... 

However, most 3D targets are NOT bought by dedicated ASA tournament archers which means McKenzie should have declining sales as targets get replaced by clubs and individuals since the product they produce is *obviously *inferior to the product a couple of other 3D target manufacturers produce. Maybe the goal of Easton/Delta/McKenzie is to have Mckenzie targets in every Dick's and Wal*Mart for hunters to buy then they won't need the ASA and 3D archers..... That would explain why McKenzie got gobbled up by Delta. Delta never has been a player in producing higher end quality archery products! Delta wanted to keep McKenzie from getting so popular that archers stopped buying the Delta junk. Easton doesn't really want to be associated with the junk Delta produces..... It's one big conspiracy! Nah, it's just bidness......


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Will the ASA one day be bought out by Easton? Will the ASA one day be run by Easton like the NFAA? For those that don't know, the NFAA is controlled by Easton........


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Easton must have Full Bore's built at the Delta factory. That would explain some things.


:angel:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> This really isn't something new.....just saying


Exactly.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, the quality of McKenzie targets has given Rinehart a really big boost. One, sales dramatic, back orders abound. Two, those now shooting Rineharts have found they are not black sheep of 3D targets. Three, many have noted how well Rinehart holds up. Reported somewhere in here was the Rinehart targets held up so well at one IBO national that the same targets were retained and shot at a 2nd national.


----------



## jimned (Jan 8, 2012)

If you have or have had a problem with McKenzie targets you should give them a call. You my be suprised by the responce you get.I did and will find out if the results are what they said. Just keep a open mind until you talk to them.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jimned said:


> If you have or have had a problem with McKenzie targets you should give them a call. You my be suprised by the responce you get.I did and will find out if the results are what they said. Just keep a open mind until you talk to them.


I've had the same experience. Hopefully they pull their head out of the sand and get rid of the plastic legs and the other cost cutting corners they took in 2013. I'm hoping for the best and have my finger's crossed for next year.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jimned said:


> If you have or have had a problem with McKenzie targets you should give them a call. You my be suprised by the responce you get.I did and will find out if the results are what they said. Just keep a open mind until you talk to them.


That's all good and well but the fact remains they CHOSE to put the crap product they made on the ASA ranges. The only thing worse would be if they had made a crummy product *and* did not realize it until the targets had been used in an ASA tournament.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, the quality of McKenzie targets has given Rinehart a really big boost. One, sales dramatic, back orders abound. Two, those now shooting Rineharts have found they are not black sheep of 3D targets. Three, many have noted how well Rinehart holds up. Reported somewhere in here was the Rinehart targets held up so well at one IBO national that the same targets were retained and shot at a 2nd national.


At the IBO World we were told that most of the targets had been at all of the IBO shoots that year, which made the world shoot the 6th for the year. They also said that they never replaced a mid section at the IBO world all weekend unlike McKenzie where they were replacing several over the weekend. I have to say they have impressed me. They aim a lot different than McKenzie but the quality difference is unbelievable.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I was under the impression that Easton had been involved with Mekenzie/delta for several years



3rdplace said:


> Easton has been a silent partner since Delta bought McKenzie. They have been running it for the last three years.[/QUOTE


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> Easton must have Full Bore's built at the Delta factory. That would explain some things.
> 
> 
> :angel:


Ouch! Since Easton owns Hoyt that might explain some things too.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> I was under the impression that Easton had been involved with Mekenzie/delta for several years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

outbackarcher said:


> At the IBO World we were told that most of the targets had been at all of the IBO shoots that year, which made the world shoot the 6th for the year. They also said that they never replaced a mid section at the IBO world all weekend unlike McKenzie where they were replacing several over the weekend. I have to say they have impressed me. They aim a lot different than McKenzie but the quality difference is unbelievable.


This was the beginning of the end for the ASA/Rinehart relationship. Rinehart wanted to use the same animals all year and didn't want to replace mids. Shooters were complaining a lot about the Rineharts (about like they are now about McKs). We'd get to the first target of the weekend and have arrows burying up to the fletching and the back side of the core would have a hole in it.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I got to shoot a few of the ASA tourney's this year and the quality of the targets were well "CRAP"!!!! I think that Delta/McKenzie has the same way of doing business like alot of other businesses in America these days-- build something as CHEAP as possible and charge the consumer as much as possible to make the MOST $$$


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

>--gt--> said:


> Its pretty clear many of you have no idea just how close to the edge of economic viability the various rubber deer shooting organizations are these days...


How could we? 
You are saying that the ASA is on the "edge" of viability so Delta can put junk on the course and we should suck it up without saying a word. Exactly why do you think we, those that pay the ASA to be a member and to participate in tournaments, should accept without explanation Delta choosing to put a deteriorating product on the courses? 

It has been proven time and again through out the history of man kind that being totally compliant to the whims of "leadership" does not end well for the "compliant". There is ample evidence that accepting an inferior product does not lead to an improvement in that product. Quite the opposite is true. If you know of an instance where accepting an inferior product without complaint caused the product to be improved I'd like to hear it.


----------



## brokenarrow5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I sure hope easton raises the quality on things from delta now that they own them


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

brokenarrow5 said:


> I sure hope easton raises the quality on things from delta now that they own them


Well with this being your first post......and on a threar thats been here a little while.....its easy to tell this is an alias nick of a regular......so as stated earlier.....they have owned it for a couple years now.....nothing new


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Lets not blame the ASA/Mike for the "quality" of the targets. ASA is not perfect, but its by far the best archery org that we have. Meckenzie used to be the premium quality made target. I do like the fact that the cores can be replaced, but still think they should be more durable. 

I have no doubt that Mikey has addressed the issue with Meckenzie. If we are not happy, mike does try to correct what he can.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> Lets not blame the ASA/Mike for the "quality" of the targets. ASA is not perfect, but its by far the best archery org that we have. Meckenzie used to be the premium quality made target. I do like the fact that the cores can be replaced, but still think they should be more durable.
> 
> I have no doubt that Mikey has addressed the issue with Meckenzie. If we are not happy, mike does try to correct what he can.


Very well said,agree 100%


----------



## brokenarrow5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I work at delta and think things need to change


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

brokenarrow5 said:


> I work at delta and think things need to change


Things do need to change, or there will not be a Delta too much longer.


----------



## brokenarrow5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree when I started there I was shocked no one shoots a bow ***


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, hopefully they will listen to their customers and get rid of the plastic leg crap. I think they fixed the paint peeling problem. Still don't like the shoot and see dots with the interior foam a different color than the paint. I wish them great success, I love the original molds of the McKenzies.


----------

